# Ati Tool for all users?



## Finmaster (Apr 11, 2007)

It seems not to be possible to use Ati tool with other users than administrator , allthough there is selected _load on windows via start up menu(all users)_ SO the question is: how to make it possible to use it with all users?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2007)

install as adminitrator, run as other users .. 

the problem is that the installer needs to install a kernel mode driver what only admin can do


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 11, 2007)

Or run as a user with Local Administative Rights.


----------

